# [TIPS] wifi ipw 3945 sur DELL M90

## nemo13

Bonjour,

Etant donné qu'une UBuntu 7.04 arrive à faire marcher le wifi sur cette bestiole, il n'y a pas de raison que GENTOO n'y arrive pas! 

1) Contexte des manips :

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8-c-ajout-wifi x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

le noyal : *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Loadable module support
> 
> #
> ...

 

les modules chargés par le noyal  *Quote:*   

> lsmod
> 
> Module			Size	Used by
> 
> arc4				2368 	2 
> ...

 

Rem : ya moyen de le faire maigrir ce noyal  :Embarassed: 

les paquets emergés: *Quote:*   

> [I] net-wireless/ipw3945d
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.7.22-r4(16:23:43 24.06.2007)
> 
>      Description:         Regulatory daemon for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter
> ...

 

en WEP , wpa-supplicant  bof rien à battre ( tentative de troll )

Mon réseau Wifi : une livebox wanadoo de 2003 qui ne fonctionne qu'en WEP ( no-troll svp ), un adressage Ip statique.

les tuto essayés ..... tout plein , trop pour tous les mettre ici.

les résultats : très aléatoires; trop aléatoire.

LE LIEN QUI VA BIEN

là j'ai tilté sur rf_kill 

J'ai donc monté la manip suivante :

Connexion du portable au réseau en filaire ( eth0=10.0.0.30 )

ssh vers le portable à partir de mon fixe qui lui est connecté au réseau en wifi.

puis je me suis amusé avec :

```
cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/\0000:0c:00.0\/rf_kill

echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/\0000:0c:00.0\/rf_kill

iwconfig eth1 essid MON-POINT-D'ACCES

iwconfig eth1 key restricted MA-CLEF-WEP-EN-HEXA

iwconfig eth1 channel LE-CANNEL-DE-MON-PA

ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.31 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 10.0.0.1 dev eth1

route del default gw  10.0.0.1 dev eth0
```

Et c'est cool raoul , je débranche ( ou shute eth0 ) j'ai le réseau en wifi sur le portable.

( juste un petit problème pour ssh mais je vais appeler à l'aide   :Embarassed:  )

mon analyse:

j'ai choisi de laisser le kernel charger tout seul les modules qu'il a besoin, quand il en a besoin.

A priori ,tôt dans le boot ,il essaye de lancer ipw3945 mais un message d'erreur dit que sysinit n'est pas terminé et ça queute.

Systèmatiquement j'ai :

```
[   25.958165] ipw3945: Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.
```

dans le dmesg et systèmatiquement rf_kill est à 1

voili-voila j'ai kaiman mon script de lancement WIFI.

Edit : Merci à geekounet pour ssh

----------

